# Painkillers, clomid and metformin



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi
I am suffering from a bad headache today and I wondered what is safe to take while taking clomid and metformin?

Thanks

Yolalu xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yolalu,
Sorry couldn't reply earlier. Has the headache gone?
Paracetamol is fine to take or co-codamol if you need something stronger.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Maz, that's great x


----------

